# Welche Zeltheizung?



## waschlabaschdu (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob die überhaupt was taugt kennt die jemand??#c
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zeltheizung-..._Heizgeräte&hash=item3f20702ff3#ht_1785wt_831 Danke im vorraus


----------



## Maik78 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hab eine Baugleiche von askarie bis jetzt Funktioniert sie gut,hab sie aber erst 3 mal gebraucht.


----------



## joso (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Ich weiss nun nicht wofür du die Heizung benutzen möchtest, also ob du nun für 1-2 Stunden, oder fürs Wochenende benutzen möchtest. Auch bei niedrigen Themperaturen gibt die Heizung schnell auf, wie in der Beschreibung schon beschrieben bei 2 ° geht bei der nichts mehr. Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Kartusche bei voller Auslastung nicht länger als 2 Stunden hält. In Punkto Sicherheit würde ich der Heizung auch nicht unbedingt vertrauen und ich persönlich finde gerade bei so einer Anschaffung die Sicherheit als sehr wichtig, weil wenn das Zelt brennt, dann gleich mit dir.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit auch eine Heizung gekauft. 

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7851_Gazcamp-HeatBox-2000-Gruen---Zeltheizung.html

Zu der Heizung habe ich mir noch eine Gasflasche 5,0 kg. Inhalt mit der Gasflasche komme ich sehr gut 1-2 Wochen lang hin. Es gibt aber auch Flaschen mit einer Füllmenge 0,5 kg. Der Nachteil bei der Heizung mit Flasche sind die Anschaffungskosten. Ansonsten, die Heizung geht aus wenn die Umkippt, oder auch bei Sauerstoffmangel. Die wärme wird nur nach oben abgegeben, Der Heizkörper selbst erwährmt sich garnicht. Also du kannst den Heizkörper bei laufenden Betrieb anfassen, ohne dich zu verbrennen.  

Zuerst hab ich mir die Anschaffung einige Tage durch den Kopf gehen lassen, weil die Kosten wie schon geschrieben doch etwas höhr waren, aber heute bin ich froh. Die günstigste Anschaffung bringt mir nichts, wenn die auf Dauer keine Lösung ist, oder ich mich damit selbst gefährde.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Also ich benutze die zuerst aufgeführte Heizung nun seit 3 Jahren. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass man mit einem guten Schlafsack wirklich nur bei schlimmen Bedingungen dazu greifen muss. Über die Heizung kann ich sagen, dass Sie absolut Ihren Zweck erfüllt. Die Kartusche hält bei voller Power ca. 3 Stunden und füllt das Zelt mit einer wohligen Wärme. Gerade als "Einschlafhilfe" ideal. Sicherheitstechnisch habe ich überhaupt keine Bedenken. Benutze das gleiche Teil als Gaskocher. Die Kartuschen gibt es in entsprechender Menge günstig bei bekannten Auktionshäusern.

Die Anschaffung einer Heizung mit z.B. einer 5 Kilo Gasflasche ist sicherlich bei häufigen Gebrauch sinnvoll. Nachteile sind jedoch Platz und Schlepperei. Die einfache Heizung passt dagegen fast in jede Tackle Tasche und wiegt auch so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Petri (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls ne kartuschenheizung.
das problem bei der sache ist, daß bei niedriger außentemperatur der druck in der kartusche sinkt und die heizung dann nicht mehr läuft. das passiert, wenn die temperaturen um null grad bzw. drunter liegen. 

meine heizung nennt sich indoor heater. 

es ist allerdings schon möglich, sie trotz niedriger temperaturen laufen zu lassen. man muß nur lange genug den festhalten. irgendwann ist das zelt auf temperatur und entsprechend steigt dann auch irgendwann der druck in der kartusche.. mit ner frischen kartusche funktioniert es erstmal ne zeit lang.

Ich hab noch ne zeltheizung für gasflasche im keller stehen. die habe ich aber schon lange nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil es mir zuviel geschleppe ist. außerdem halte ich die kartuschenheizungen für sicherer, weil man keine schwachstelle wie den schlauch hat.

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Es hilft z.B. bei niedrigen Temperaturen die Kartusche in der Jacke vorzuwärmen. Wenn die Heizung im Zelt erst einmal läuft, hat man recht schnell eine Temperatur, bei der die Nutzung problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

alternativ bieten sich doch petroleumheizungen an.. die sind unempfindlicher gegen kälte


----------



## flesmihdog (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Habe die erste aufgeführte Heizung auch. Wenns zum Winterangeln sein soll haette ich meine bedenken... Ich hab se bis temperaturen von 4-5 grad benutzt und das ohne Probleme, klein, leicht und handlich war mir wichtig... Eine Kartusche reicht, wenn auf kleinster Stufe und mit Pausen zum Gas sparen bei mir so etwa 8 stunden... Hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen, allerdings kommt se bei mir "nur" im Herbst zum Einsatz...


----------



## waschlabaschdu (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hallo,
ja ist zum Karpfenangeln.. Dann spar ich lieber noch auf die von joso genannte heizung... Nicht das mir noch das Bivvy und so abfackelt Danke Leute #6


----------



## K.K.1978 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hi, mein Kollege hat die besagte Heizung.

Alle 3-4 Stunden muss er die Kartuschen wechseln. Das wäre mir zu stressig.
Wenn die Temperaturen unter 2-3C° fallen, dann lässt die Leistung merklich nach und ohne wärme für die Kartuschen geht nichts mehr.

Für mich ist das alles Schrott!

Es muss nicht gleich die von joso genannte Heizung sein, aber auf jeden Fall eine mit ner Flasche. (es gibt auch 3 Kilo Flaschen)

Z.B. die HPV, die habe ich auch und sie ist  nicht so teurer und erfüllt ihren Zweck. Mit einer 3 Kilo Flasche kommt ich 36 Stunden hin.

Grüße


----------



## vitalMarcel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Petroleum-Heizung, viel power, langliebig, nicht kälteempfindlich, fast geruchslos, verbrauch sehr gering, kompakt & handlich.


----------



## j0nas4tw (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hey habe auch ne HPV Zeltheizung. 
Habe sie für 100 Euro gekauft. Noch nen langen Schlauch und nen Druckminderer und betreibe sie mit ner 11kg Gasflasche. Die Flasche steht schön vor dem Zelt, mit dem langen Schlauch ist das kein Problem. Regelbar von 2-25 Grad  und wie die Gazcamp auch Piezozündung und Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.

Kann man nur empfehlen, bei mir ist es immer mollig warm obwohl ich im alten Titan Brolly nur die Mozzy Tür habe.

lg Michel


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Sehe ich richtig, dass so eine Kartusche ungefähr 4€ kostet und 3 Stunden Wärme gibt???
Dann ist man also pro Tag mit 8-12€ dabei... 
10 mal angeln mit Heizung = 80-120€ Heizkosten... #q
Für die nächste Wintersaison schaffe ich mir das an:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Webasto-airt...205751261?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3a7d0791dd

Dafür wird eine Halterung gebaut, 1L Tank und Motorradbatterie dazu und fertig...
Die Abgase werden über den Abgasschlauch nach draußen geführt und es entsteht nicht diese wahnsinnige Luftfeuchtigkeit im Zelt wie bei der Gasverbrennung. #6


----------



## Prinzchen (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Für die nächste Wintersaison schaffe ich mir das an:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Webasto-airt...205751261?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3a7d0791dd
> 
> ...



Jo, so richtig idyllisch, wenn nachts am See der Diesel tuckert #6


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Jo, so richtig idyllisch, wenn nachts am See der Diesel tuckert #6



Hast Du so ein Teil schonmal laufen gehabt?
Ich ja und ich weiß, welche Geräusche diese Heizung macht...


----------



## wallerhai76287 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

thermoanzug für draussen und n gescheiten schlafsack für drinnen dann braucht man keine heizung!!! man wir sind doch männer so wie frauen schön sein wollen ,wollen wir angeln und deshalb auchn bisschen leiden...hab mim thermoanzug bei minus 9 grad draussen am wasser auf meiner liege gepennt hab thermostiefel und beheizbare handschuhe angehabt es war wonnig warm. und jetzt hab ich mir nen fetten schlafsack geholt wenn ich im zelt penn kanns minus 15 haben und ich lieg mit t-shirt und jogging im schlafsack und fangs schwitzen an haha  :c


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Angler wie ich nehmen auch noch Kinder mit zum angeln und die sind nun mal nicht so hart im Nehmen. Ich habe schon oft genug abgebrochen, weil ich nur noch "Papa, mir ist kalt... Wann fahren wir nach Hause?" anhören musste. Und ein Schlafsack kommt mir nicht ins Zelt. Bei einem Biss suche ich schon die Kopflampe, stürze damit nach draußen, renne wieder ins Zelt, weil ich die Brille vergessen habe und dann wieder raus. Wenn ich mich dazu noch aus nem Schlafsack pellen muss, sind die Batterien vom Bissanzeiger leer, bevor ich an der Angel bin.


----------



## wallerhai76287 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

da magst du wohl recht haben was deine kids angeht das habe ich nicht bedacht!!!ich hab zum glück NOCH keine wenns soweit ist muss ich an sowas wohl auch denken....aber mein schlafsack ist zum laufen  US ARMY machts möglich aber ich glaub den kann man nicht mal kaufen :S also gilt meine message wohl eher den kinderlosen ohne frau anglern die da doch auch wehleidiger sind was kälte angeht. ansonsten ein dickes petri heil ins neue jahr an alle!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Karpfenjonny (31. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Hallo möchte hier auch meine Meinung abgeben .  Habe mir eine HPV Zeltheizung besorgt .betreibe diese mit einer 5kg Flasche .Man muss nur einen kleinen Gasmengenregler vor die Heizung setzen, dann kann man die Temperatur gut regeln!  gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Moin,

ich habe seit `99 so eine Lampe ( http://www.coleman.eu/DE/p-22749-powerhouse.aspx ), hänge sie entweder mit ner Strippe oben ins Zelt oder stelle sie auf eine Zargesbox.
Gibt nicht nur ein schönes Licht sondern gibt auch gut Wärme ab. Für ein Zweimannzelt defenitiv absolut ausreichend! 
Als Heizung selber habe ich auch nen alten Infrarotstrahler von Coleman mit Schraubgaskartuschen im Einsatz gehabt. Aber die Kartuschen sind auf Dauer teuer im Einkauf und die Leistung bei kalten Temperaturen ist nicht sooo der Burner.
Habe auch schon viel gutes von Petroliumheizungen gelesen.
Sowas sollte genau das Richtige sein: 
http://www.amazon.de/Petroleumheizung-Ofen-Board-Camping-Heizung/dp/B003UPC6RW/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url?tag=kdmsde-21

LG

Doc |wavey:


----------



## xaru (31. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

tach,

hab ne ThermX 900 , die gibts allerdings nicht mehr. im gebrauch auch mit einer 5 kg flasche, hab da nach dem regler ein zwei wege ventil wo bei mir die heizung und auch ein zweiflammiger gaskocher läuft. das ganze reicht mir ca eine gute woche wenn ich die heizung um die 12std täglich laufen lasse! bei der heizung im zweiten link sollte mmn unbedingt zwischen schlauch und heizung ein extra druckminderer eingesetzt werden, der wird dann fast zu gedreht und die heizung selbst voll auf, geregelt wird das dann nur über den regler am schlauch. ist deutlich sparsamer als ohne druckminderer wo die 5 kg flasche sonst nach zwei tagen leer ist


----------



## rainerle (1. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

Sorry - aber ein Druckminderer hilft hier gar nicht, denn dieser mindert den Durchfluss-Druck aber nicht die Durchflussmenge. Was er braucht ist das hier:http://www.amazon.de/Gasmengenventil-09-745-R1-lks-GOK/dp/B000VD3EJK

Aufbau wie folgt: Gasflasche, Druckminderer, Gasmengenventil, Schlauch, Heizung 
oder
Gasflasche, Druckminderer, Schlauch, Gasmengenventil, Heizung


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung?*

|rolleyes ne heiße Braut um die 200 Pfund ,müßte reichen,
muß man auch nicht schleppen ,läuft selbst.|supergri


----------

